# New York City Considers New Pay Rules for Uber Drivers



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/07/...page&action=click&module=News&pgtype=Homepage









New York City's taxi commission is considering new pay rules for drivers for Uber and other ride-hailing apps - a move that would make it the first major American city to regulate driver pay rates amid growing complaints about low wages in the industry.

The initial proposal, which will be outlined in a study to be released on Monday, would establish a minimum rate for drivers of $17.22 an hour after expenses. The policy would increase driver earnings by about 22.5 percent on average, or $6,345 per year, for those who would get increases under the proposal, according to the study by two independent economists.

The rules seek to address a problem at the heart of Uber's business model: New Yorkers have quick access to cheap rides in nice vehicles. Uber takes a steep commission. But many of its drivers are working long hours and struggling to make a decent living.

"Their low pay has persisted despite the rapid growth of the industry, the major benefits it has provided to consumers, and the high returns it has generated for the companies and their external investors," the study said.

The study is a rare glimpse inside New York City's booming ride-hail industry. It found that most drivers work full time and that 85 percent of drivers currently make less than the proposed pay standard. The median net hourly earnings in the industry were about $14.25. The proposal aims to bring their pay in line with the $15 minimum wage the state is moving toward while considering the challenges they face as independent contractors.

About 40 percent of drivers have incomes so low that they qualify for Medicaid, according to the study. About 18 percent qualify for food stamps. Some drivers bought vehicles, enticed by claims that they could make as much as $5,000 during their first month of driving, and now feel trapped.

The new pay rules come as New York City is considering a series of regulations for Uber, including a cap on vehicles.

"We look forward to reviewing the report," said Alix Anfang, a spokeswoman for Uber. "Uber believes that all full-time drivers in N.Y.C. - taxi, limousine and Uber alike - should make a living wage after deducting reasonable expenses."

The rise of Uber has decimated the yellow taxi industry in New York and drivers across the for-hire vehicle business complain of low wages. Six professional drivers have killed themselves in recent months.

But Mayor Bill de Blasio and other elected officials might be cautious to start another bruising battle with Uber, which launched an aggressive attack against the mayor in 2015 when he tried to cap its vehicles. Cities across the world have struggled with how to regulate the company. Uber recently won back its license to operate in London after agreeing to stricter government oversight.

The city's taxi commissioner, Meera Joshi, has said that the commission would set new pay rules based on the study's findings. She declined to comment on the study before its release. The City Council might separately consider its own legislation.

Under the rules the taxi commission is weighing, if a driver's earnings fall below $17.22 per hour over the course of a week, after subtracting an expense allowance, the apps will be required to make up the difference. The study suggested the apps could absorb this cost partly by lowering their commissions, which range from about 10 to 25 percent of passenger fares on average, depending on the company.

Some drivers would still make substantially less than $17.22 per hour because their expenses are much higher than the allowance.

Beneath this straightforward approach is a sophisticated arrangement designed to make the entire app-based system more efficient.

Its centerpiece is an incentive for the app companies to increase their so-called utilization rates - that is, the portion of each hour in which drivers are ferrying a passenger. The utilization rate is essentially a measure of how busy drivers are.

Under the proposal, the per-mile and per-minute rates of pay would fall the more drivers as a group work during each hour, giving the companies an incentive to keep drivers busier. They could do this by limiting the number of drivers working at any given time.

The authors say this incentive would address a key inefficiency of the current system, which is that companies like Uber and Lyft lure too many drivers onto the road as a way to lower wait times for passengers. This oversupply depresses wages, since drivers can only earn money when they have a passenger in their car.

The pay rules would apply to four major car service apps - Uber, Lyft, Via and Juno - all of which provide more than 10,000 trips each day. The study, which relied primarily on data collected from the companies by the taxi commission, was written by Dr. James Parrott, of the Center for New York City Affairs at the New School and Professor Michael Reich, of the University of California at Berkeley.

Zubin Soleimany, a lawyer for the Taxi Workers Alliance, a group that advocates on behalf of professional drivers, criticized the proposal for accepting the general pay structure of the app industry, which, he said, has created a race to the bottom that hurts both app drivers and taxi drivers. His group prefers requiring the apps to charge the regulated taxi fare at a minimum, and giving drivers a guaranteed percentage of that fare.

The proposal has at least two potentially significant flaws. Mr. Soleimany pointed out that app drivers could end up having to work harder over time for the same amount of money. As drivers work a greater portion of each hour, the per-mile and per-minute rates fall, leaving them potentially no better off financially.

But in an interview, Mr. Reich said his calculations showed that the utilization rate - the measure of busyness - was only likely to increase by a few percentage points, meaning drivers would be working only somewhat harder (about 2.5 minutes per hour on average in a plausible scenario) for significantly more pay (about 22.5 percent more per hour on average).

"We think they'll see this as a good deal," Mr. Reich said.

A second problem is the potential for gaming the new system. Because drivers must be paid $17.22 per hour regardless of whether or not they earn that amount by transporting passengers, they could choose to simply decline rides and collect the minimum wage while remaining idle.

"We have not seen the full report, but the new proposed policy appears to create financial incentives for drivers to provide less service," said Adrian Durbin, a Lyft spokesman. "Lyft is committed to working with policymakers to find a better solution."

Mr. Reich said the app companies are able to identify app drivers who decline too many rides. But the companies are loath to penalize drivers, whom they classify as contractors, for declining rides because that would imply an employment relationship.

Other researchers have also found that app-based drivers make low wages. A study earlier this year by the liberal Economic Policy Institute, relying on data released by Uber, showed that the company's drivers make about $11.77 per hour on average nationally, after deducting Uber's share and vehicle expenses.

The findings in the taxi commission study are roughly in line with that figure after adjusting for the pay scale in New York City, where wages are about 25 percent higher than the national average.

Driver expenses can add up quickly. A typical driver could easily spend about $20,000 a year on expenses, including gas, car payments, insurance and vehicle registration fees, according to the study.

The study showed that despite the claims by Uber and Lyft that drivers can work when, where and for however long they want, a majority work full-time in New York City in order to pay off their vehicles, which they obtained in order to drive on the apps.

"Paying for a vehicle entirely by driving for hire, as over two-thirds of New York City's app drivers try to do, is only possible by working full-time," the authors wrote. "Work hours are not flexible."

In New York City, Uber's annual revenue from passenger fares is about $2 billion, according to the study's estimate. The company keeps about $375 million in commissions and fees while its operating costs are relatively low, at an estimated $50 million each year.

That kind of markup, the authors concluded, was higher than almost any other similar marketplace - higher even than Amazon, which must carry large inventories of goods and shoulder far greater labor costs, and much higher than companies like eBay and Etsy.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> About 40 percent of drivers have incomes so low that they qualify for Medicaid, according to the study. About 18 percent qualify for food stamps.


Wow, where do I sign up?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In general, I HATE government intervention. But in this case, I LOVE it!

It sends a clear message to U/L that you can't keep lying to people and f*cking people over without consequences. FWIW, city council in my market is considering something similar.

I hope this goes thru all over, and U/L lose billions before breaking down and playing fair with drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well actually
I would prefer if we all gather on the roof of Uber Corporate
Dressed as pirates
And make Board of Directors and Uber management walk the plank
. . .
But i will SETTLE for Govt. Intervention.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber might not be that opposed to this since all rideshare companies would have to abide by the same rules and they probably wouldn’t lose market share.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Possible solutions: 

1. Raise prices, to cover the inevitable additional expense that will arise.

2. Increase pay.

3. Cap the number of drivers out at slow times.

4. Stall legislation by any means. Hurry up and get SDCs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Except

They murdered a woman with their S.D.C .!

Too cheap to hire a REAL TECHNICIAN.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/07/02/nyregion/uber-drivers-pay-nyc.html?action=click&module=In Other News&pgtype=Homepage&action=click&module=News&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A better solution is to force Uber into the same fee/pay structure as given to Taxis. put everyone on the same playing field. Maybe rideshares get a slightly cheaper rate given that they cannot take street hails, only app hails, which would give taxis the advantage, and cabs can take cash. I'd say make Uber fee structure similar to taxis, but 80% of taxi rates.

An hourly wage is nice, but, it will definitely for uber to shut down, there is no way they are going to agree to it.

What I would prefer is a flat fee weekly rate, that way, if I work harder, I make even more, but it would have to be regulated to prevent Uber exploitation, which they do a lot to drivers.



1.5xorbust said:


> Uber might not be that opposed to this since all rideshare companies would have to abide by the same rules and they probably wouldn't lose market share.


UBer won't do it, trust me. They shut down in Austen merely because they didn't want to pay for fingerprinting and more stringent backgrond checks ( I think that was the reason, I'll have to check ) the kind that were given to taxis. This is too big of a pill to swallow for Uber, I'm.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/07/02/nyregion/uber-drivers-pay-nyc.html?action=click&module=In Other News&pgtype=Homepage&action=click&module=News&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

NYC is funny. Do they really think that Uber will allow a precedent to be created that could spread to other cities? Never! 

Uber will pull out of NYC and wait for their citizens to hang the politicians that drove Uber out. Riders do not car about the drivers income, they only care about the cheap rides. 

The liberals are brain dead. If Uber were to agree to a minimum wage, which I cannot see happening, the cost of a trip would drastically increased. Again, the citizens of NYC would revolt. 

I love watching the liberals self destruct.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> NYC is funny. Do they really think that Uber will allow a precedent to be created that could spread to other cities? Never!
> 
> Uber will pull out of NYC and wait for their citizens to hang the politicians that drove Uber out. Riders do not car about the drivers income, they only care about the cheap rides.
> 
> ...


I read a publication a while back (from Uber itself) stating that NYC is their 3rd most profitable market. London #1, btw. They won't leave NYC, but they will fight tooth and nail.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

If this kind of policy goes forward Uber will actively trim the driver force to match ride demand, I assume/hope by forcing low rated drivers off the system when necessary. I mean why would Uber want to cover their hourly mins? Some new and ugly incentives would be added to the current ones.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> NYC is funny. Do they really think that Uber will allow a precedent to be created that could spread to other cities? Never!
> 
> Uber will pull out of NYC and wait for their citizens to hang the politicians that drove Uber out. Riders do not car about the drivers income, they only care about the cheap rides.
> 
> ...


You think Uber would pull out of its biggest market in the US?

Lol... so you're pro-being paid less? I don't get your argument.

"Stupid liberals! Let us drivers be paid less instead of being guaranteed a wage!"

Lol I usually don't say this but man this is either a troll account, or a paid Uber account. No possible way does a normal person turn down being paid a wage.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

They don't need to do all this crap, they can just set a minimum fare, minimum mileage rate, and a maximum percentage that Uber and Lyft can take from what the rider pays. Very simple.

All this calculating just makes it too complicated and will allow Uber and Lyft to get around it.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> The initial proposal, which will be outlined in a study to be released on Monday, would establish a minimum rate for drivers of $17.22 an hour after expenses.


"after expenses"

I wonder how the city will calculate expenses? I hope they don't do a survey of Florida drivers, many of whom say
"My only expense is gas."


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> NYC is funny. Do they really think that Uber will allow a precedent to be created that could spread to other cities? Never!
> 
> Uber will pull out of NYC and wait for their citizens to hang the politicians that drove Uber out. Riders do not car about the drivers income, they only care about the cheap rides.
> 
> ...


They already tried that and ended up regulated like a taxi. Proof their business model can oprerte contradictory of what they claim.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I foresee drivers purposefully finding waiting spots where they hardly ever get pings, sitting on their asses most of the day, then at the end of the week putting in for their $17.22/hour makeup bonus.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

NYC is a unique market where drivers are fingerprinted, drug tested, require TLC car registration, inspection, plates and must pay for their own commercial insurance.

Why not throw them a few bucks for accepting every ping? Miss one ping or cancel a request, forfeit the min wage.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

They should make Uber charge 80% during regular hours and 100% during bar hours and 175% during snow.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JBinPenfield said:


> I foresee drivers purposefully finding waiting spots where they hardly ever get pings, sitting on their asses most of the day, then at the end of the week putting in for their $17.22/hour makeup bonus.


that's why they can't do a minimum wage bit, they need to make minimums on fares instead so you prevent the lazies from sitting around trying to take advantage of the situation


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> You think Uber would pull out of its biggest market in the US?
> 
> Lol... so you're pro-being paid less? I don't get your argument.
> 
> ...


Neither. Knowing how Uber works, for the most part, Uber will fight this with all their might. Being forced to "employ" drivers blows Uber's format all to hell.

As for the riders in NYC, they would be screwed! The price of a rideshare trip would double.

As for the drivers....screwed too. Drivers would become slaves. Set hours! Quotas!

What looks good on the surface may turn out very ugly!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In order to deal effectively with the drivers who try to hide just to get the minimum, they would have to institute a required minimum AR.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I think what's needed is a Nationwide law requiring Uber to match mileage rates paid to cab drivers in the particular market . Won't happen in today's pro business anti labor atmosphere tho.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> A better solution is to force Uber into the same fee/pay structure as given to Taxis. put everyone on the same playing field. Maybe rideshares get a slightly cheaper rate given that they cannot take street hails, only app hails, which would give taxis the advantage, and cabs can take cash. I'd say make Uber fee structure similar to taxis, but 80% of taxi rates.
> 
> An hourly wage is nice, but, it will definitely for uber to shut down, there is no way they are going to agree to it.
> 
> ...


New York not Austin.Uber can bully smaller markets like Austin but big cities like New York and London Uber can't do that.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> And make Board of Directors and Uber management walk the plank


how about Keel Haul???


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

“Uber believes that all full-time drivers in N.Y.C. — taxi, limousine and Uber alike —should make a living wage after deductingreasonable expenses.”
If they truly believed this crap they would've raised the base a long time ago. Brain dead full of $hit robots all of em !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Would have to move Corporate headquarters to be effective . .. .

Im counting 7 stories on Uber Corporate .

Enough to stir them up even if we allow them to land on a " Bouncy Castle".

Planks are easy to come by . . .

Firehose waterboarding is closest to keel hauling we could produce . . .

We could group them on 1 side of the roof to watch.
Then blindfold them not to see safe landing . . .
Before walking them off other side.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> If they truly believed this crap they would've raised the base a long time ago. Brain dead full of $hit robots all of em !


pot meet kettle.
If uber raise their rates how many more thousand drivers do you think will sign up???
Brain dead robot?



tohunt4me said:


> Firehose waterboarding is closest to keel hauling we could produce . . .


oh, fine, be all practical then.... a girl can dream can't she??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok

If you show up
In " Proper attire"
I will arrange for you to drag 1 behind a jet ski.

But you cant Drown him !

No parrots on jet ski either . . .


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

i assume you mean this ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Worthy of Jean Lafittes crew.

I actually worked for a company that dredged up spanish gold from a shipwreck while digging an oilfield canal.

Pirates were very active here in the past.

Lafittes Blacksmith Shop bar
Built in 1732
And hasnt been cleaned yet . . .
941 Bourbon st.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/07/02/nyregion/uber-drivers-pay-nyc.html?action=click&module=In Other News&pgtype=Homepage&action=click&module=News&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand how cities "struggle" to regulate Uber. Just do it! Regulate Uber like you would any other d*mn thing!!

Unless it's a city in a crappy red state like SC, where the corporate bootlicking state legislature would probably thwart any local govt attempt to make things better for working people


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Why can't U/L just pay us 75% of what the passenger pays? Most Drivers would be fine with that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

My contract with Uber was for 80% !


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

BTW, Happy 4th July American friends


----------



## R_I_C_O (Jul 3, 2018)

charge $10,$11,$12,$13,$14,$15
driver gets $10 minimum
$1.50 a mile .30 a minute

nationwide minimums

90% of ubers issuse go away so do a lot of riders that dont have chauffeur for a reason

until they charge ACTUAL costs and pay a LEGAL wage its a ponzi scam designed to steal as much as it can

ny is the 5% of markets that actually pay a legal rate


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

as much as I hate nyc, I do agree with this. its appalling that uber treats its drivers this way... but I will say this, uber will fight this tooth and nail. but I dont think they will pull out of nyc because if they did, they would commit financial suicide and would lose billions. nyc is ubers biggest market in the US. I think that uber is going to cave to this. frankly, with all the lawsuits and negative press that uber is getting, drivers murdering their passengers, im surprised that uber is still in business.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I read a publication a while back (from Uber itself) stating that NYC is their 3rd most profitable market. London #1, btw. They won't leave NYC, but they will fight tooth and nail.


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Regulations are there for a reason. Too much of a good thing is terrible but a lack of something that is needed is just as bad. In Ubers case, they are running free without any restraints so this is very much needed.


----------



## RidingDirty (Mar 4, 2018)

Don't hold your breath


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> "We look forward to reviewing the report," said Alix Anfang, a spokeswoman for Uber. "Uber believes that all full-time drivers in N.Y.C. - taxi, limousine and Uber alike - should make a living wage after deducting reasonable expenses."


Were you all able to hear my eyes rolling in my head?


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

... what in the hell? So.... it helps drivers to lower our rates dynamically through the hour and will just 'top it up' to $17/hr? That is the stupidest thing I've ever heard.

Hey... we're here to help you. You get paid via miles and time so we'll lower miles and time rates the more drivers uber hires so you make less for more work.



uberdriverfornow said:


> They don't need to do all this crap, they can just set a minimum fare, minimum mileage rate, and a maximum percentage that Uber and Lyft can take from what the rider pays. Very simple.
> 
> All this calculating just makes it too complicated and will allow Uber and Lyft to get around it.


Their proposal is to LOWER rates proportional to drivers. In other words, the whole 'lowering your pay makes you more money' song and dance that drivers have protested against any time these companies have pulled it. How is a lower rate better for drivers? Uber can still extract their surge via inflated service fees (they don't get paid based on time and distance, which is why their cut has little to do with the driver rates) but we get paid by mile and minute, so the only ones screwed over would be drivers. This is the supidest proposal I've ever heard and I hope NCY drivers raise hell over it.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> They don't need to do all this crap, they can just set a minimum fare, minimum mileage rate, and a maximum percentage that Uber and Lyft can take from what the rider pays. Very simple.
> 
> All this calculating just makes it too complicated and will allow Uber and Lyft to get around it.


This makes the most sense. One of the greatest challenges with respect to driving rideshare is we are not adequately compensated for our time. Driving during high levels of traffic congestion is a non starter for me. I also, think the base rates need to be increased and and this Upfront Pricing scheme where uber takes a greater cut without passing any to us needs to be stopped.

If you institute a minimum wage per hour, it incentives free riders who will return to the old days where lyft folks would sit around the lot and give each other rides around the block to meet the minimum fare requirement. Upping driver base pay, increasing the per mile wait time, and capping what Uber/ Lyft can take will keep drivers moving. I don't think we should prop up and subsidize drivers that can't figure it out. Also, if you've gone out and purchased any new car for this, I question your wisdom. I get you have to do what you have to do sometimes, but a cursory google search will yield info on the best vehicles to use for each platform.

This will probably have to be regulated at a state level since collective bargaining is dying in this country. Passengers just want a quick reliable ride to their destination of choice. Very few realize that Uber is overcharging them and we don't see any of that. People working in the gig economy have very little bargaining power and few have the ability to hire an attorney or lobbyist to help improve working conditions.

Be careful what you wish for though. If Uber increases wages you bet they are figuring out a way to ramp up autonomous vehicles.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> NYC is funny. Do they really think that Uber will allow a precedent to be created that could spread to other cities? Never!
> 
> Uber will pull out of NYC and wait for their citizens to hang the politicians that drove Uber out. Riders do not car about the drivers income, they only care about the cheap rides.
> 
> ...


They will revolt and do things like use mass transit, buses , subways, taxis or even use the bicycles available through out the city available for rental if they decide walking isn't an option.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> NYC is funny. Do they really think that Uber will allow a precedent to be created that could spread to other cities? Never!
> 
> Uber will pull out of NYC and wait for their citizens to hang the politicians that drove Uber out. Riders do not car about the drivers income, they only care about the cheap rides.
> 
> ...


Wow. You really "owned the libs." Why can't you just argue like a normal person without name calling and stereotyping? What's wrong with you? Do you need an enemy? A bogey man? A straw man? Weak.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

So all or most of the Uber drivers could have instead become taxi drivers (who before Uber made a good living) but chose to disrupt the industry instead of playing ball and earning a good wage and now they want to be compensated same as the people they stole from? So nobody put a gun to your head and forced you to buy an expensive vehicle because you got suckered in and didn't due your due diligence beforehand and now you want a government bailout? I have never seen a more pathetic group of losers who thinks the world owes them a living in my entire life.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Wow. You really "owned the libs." Why can't you just argue like a normal person without name calling and stereotyping? What's wrong with you? Do you need an enemy? A bogey man? A straw man? Weak.


I call it as it is young lady. There is clearly an"bogey man". Sorry if my post was too frank for you. I smell a liberal.



CaptainToo said:


> If this kind of policy goes forward Uber will actively trim the driver force to match ride demand, I assume/hope by forcing low rated drivers off the system when necessary. I mean why would Uber want to cover their hourly mins? Some new and ugly incentives would be added to the current ones.


Yep! Bet that Uber will look at ratings, acceptance, canx and political party. Then pick and choose. Those kept will be slaves. Not pretty which ever it goes.

Just saying.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Or they could just pay decent rates and show all of the trip info


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Uber cannot afford to pay drivers more. They are already losing millions every quarter with the current low pay.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Sure, let the government camel push its nose under the tent flap.

Next will come permits, screenings, physicals, etc. - all at the driver's expense. Company cars will be mandated. Inspections.

All brought to you by the same folks who do such a fine job of keeping housing affordable.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Raise those rates! Do exactly the opposite of what TNC drivers bragged about. "We're cheaper than a taxi." That was their war call. 

It will be funny seeing three or four times as many drivers trying to get a piece of the same size pie. 

Uber drivers did fine UNTIL they saturated their markets in an attempt to drive taxi's out of business. 

Easy fix. Cap the number of cars, raise the rates, and let the drivers pay for their own 24-7-365 commercial insurance...just like taxi's must do. Heck....maybe even let TNC drivers grab street hails (they're already doing it behind the scene) then sit back and watch Uber's ponzi scam implode. 

Popcorn is fresh. Anyone need salt and butter? ;-)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Uber cannot afford to pay drivers more. They are already losing millions every quarter with the current low pay.


Sure they can. Their "losses" include investments into ... whatever, include outrageous lobbying payments in practically every city state or country they are in, include lawyers fees and losses of class action lawsuits, include insane sign-up bonuses and unnecessary discounts (some people SHOULD take the bus).

Get rid of these crazy expenses and they will be wildly profitable. Could increase driver pay, no problem.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let the government camel push its nose under the tent flap.
> 
> Next will come permits, screenings, physicals, etc. - all at the driver's expense. Company cars will be mandated. Inspections.
> 
> All brought to you by the same folks who do such a fine job of keeping housing affordable.


What. As opposed to the private companies that import employees to an area by the boat loads that undermine local economies to begin with.

Fyi. Rent control. Which is big in my area. Is govt enforced.

Loyalty to a corporation whose only loyalty is to their corporate charter and bottom line ......

Good luck


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Mista T said:


> In general, I HATE government intervention. But in this case, I LOVE it!
> 
> It sends a clear message to U/L that you can't keep lying to people and f*cking people over without consequences. FWIW, city council in my market is considering something similar.
> 
> I hope this goes thru all over, and U/L lose billions before breaking down and playing fair with drivers.


Yes there needs to be "balance". The more cars out there is a definite upside for UBER and riders. But totally cuts the meagre cake in thinner slices for drivers.

The total lack of concern for drivers and their running costs is clearly shown by UBER's resource management. How easy would it be to show drivers exactly where NOT to drive towards because there are already dozens of cars there?

I was part of a short-lived Rideshare co here in OZ, who gave drivers that info on the screen. What occurred was just commonsense efficient fleet management practice, all initiated by drivers.

They didn't just drive blindly into "core areas" but spaced themselves out, ensuring the maximum amount of real estate between each car. It was beautiful to watch on screen, as drivers spaced themselves apart, providing much better coverage with fewer cars.

Then drivers just stopped in some convenient spot, away from others saving fuel, instead of blindly burning fuel cruising.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Neither. Knowing how Uber works, for the most part, Uber will fight this with all their might. Being forced to "employ" drivers blows Uber's format all to hell.
> 
> As for the riders in NYC, they would be screwed! The price of a rideshare trip would double.
> *
> ...


This bit is so Trumpian(not a compliment) in its tone and "substance".


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Possible solutions:
> 
> 1. Raise prices, to cover the inevitable additional expense that will arise.
> 
> ...


You can't cap the number of drivers.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> You can't cap the number of drivers.


Sure they could. They won't, unless required by law (which is being considered in my city).

A hundred years ago, taxi cabs popped up and ran amok. Cities and states didn't like the overwhelming chaos, and created the medallion system and the legal requirement to disclose pricing. Fast forward 100 years, and cities are pissed at the chaos that is Uber. Regulations are coming, whether Uber likes it or not.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

You know, in all honesty a $15 an hr minimum, for the online hours actually driven, with maybe a $1 an hour gas bonus paid retroactively for the Uber miles that we drove the week before, would be a game-changer. Since during this summer I have averaged 10 hours a day that would be a gross of $750, and approx. $200 fuel reimbursement.

I do understand that many of you make more by driving at night, or by being deemed worthy of large tips by lucky casino winners! That's OK with me. If any type of national laws are ever written on our behalf I would also like to see a National Ride Share driver's license that was valid anywhere in the continental USA.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/07/02/nyregion/uber-drivers-pay-nyc.html?action=click&module=In Other News&pgtype=Homepage&action=click&module=News&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that's why they can't do a minimum wage bit, they need to make minimums on fares instead so you prevent the lazies from sitting around trying to take advantage of the situation


New York Drivers average $14.25 an hour and then they go on to say Uber takes 10 to 25 % cut from drivers . First of all Uber takes up to a 60 % cut and after gas and other expenses such as cleaning, washing car, buying gas, tires, oil changes and more driver ends up with less then $8.50 an hour .


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/07/02/nyregion/uber-drivers-pay-nyc.html?action=click&module=In Other News&pgtype=Homepage&action=click&module=News&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe this is an issue in smaller markets but not in nyc. It sounds like a move to try and hurt Uber and lyft but it's too late for the taxi industry at this point.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> New York Drivers average $14.25 an hour and then they go on to say Uber takes 10 to 25 % cut from drivers . First of all Uber takes up to a 60 % cut and after gas and other expenses such as cleaning, washing car, buying gas, tires, oil changes and more driver ends up with less then $8.50 an hour .


I'm guessing New York drivers average more than $30 per hour before expenses. I average more than that gross in Boston and the rates are higher in New York. There is no way that $14.25 number makes any sense.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

john1975 said:


> Maybe this is an issue in smaller markets but not in nyc. It sounds like a move to try and hurt Uber and lyft but it's too late for the taxi industry at this point.


Fleet drivers are doing ok. It's the owner-operators who have been crushed.

It's Cuomo's upcoming $2.50 surcharge which is designed to kill the yellow industry which refused to die. Uber et al get a break from it for group rides, I see a giant billboard by the Lincoln Tunnel framing group rides as 'the way forward' which is meant to tie into Cuomo's 'Fast Forward' congestion pricing scam.

Pretty amazing story all around of how inhuman big corporations and their bought political puppets actually are. Uber itself exists for the day when it can boot out all Human drivers.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

I ALREADY AM FORCED TO WORK FULL TIME ( 60 HRS. A WEEK ) BECAUSE OF THE LOW PAY AND I'M BEING PAID FAR UNDER MINIMUM WAGE AND TREATED LIKE TRASH BY, LYFT . THERE'S A REASON WHY I AM STILL RECEIVING FOOD STAMPS, SSI AND MEDICARE .


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Well actually
> I would prefer if we all gather on the roof of Uber Corporate
> Dressed as pirates
> And make Board of Directors and Uber management walk the plank
> ...


And how we get on the roof???


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> And how we get on the roof???


Uber flying taxi

DUH


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

Wish NJ would fight for their drivers, instead they allow everyone to steal our jobs.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

The problem with government intervention when you're dealing with a billion dollar company is they can easily bribe government officials in order to get their way. Uber is a mafia. If you enter politics to actually do good, they will do what they're doing to Trump. Lie to the people with propaganda and unfair spins on everything until they destroy you and get people like Obama back in power, who can be bent to do the will of the elites. Don't be deceived by this little bone the government throws at you. They don't care about you. It's not that government is bad, it's not. The American system is a great attempt at creating a fair system. Unfortunately no system can be created to compensate for the corrupt nature that is rooted in humanity before America ever existed. The good news is that God sent Jesus to die for our sins and the day of Judgement is here. Real justice is upon us. Praise God Almighty, in the name of His Son, Jesus Christ. In the name of the Holy God, I rebuke satan's desire to keep this message from God's lambs. The whole earth and all that is in it is God's. I shall use every opportunity God gives me to be a witness to His Everlasting Glorious name, no matter where I am or what circumstance I'm in.


----------

